# Over the counter spray adhesive?



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there any over the counter alternative to the spray Conde sells for tacking paper to a shirt?

Do you spray on the paper and then place the paper on the shirt? Does the spray interfere with the sublimation?

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

3M Super 77 is an alternative. 

Very lightly mist the transfer (not the shirt). It can cause problems if it starts spitting instead of producing a fine mist. If it "spits", then you will get a glob of adhesive in one spot that will interfere with the transfer process. 

Sorry for all the "technical" terms...couldn't think of anything better


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

I will co-sign the blob effect.....ugly results.

Jae


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We use it rarely but the the best we found is the cheapest and sold at WalMart - Elmers Craft Bond. I think it is around $4.50. The spray presure is much more powerful then the 3M or Pro Spray. We found, as mentioned above that 3M and Pro Spray are basically useless once they get near the bottom as they spit and spray and cause bad results.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Doc

Try Wilflex Hot Tac or what we use Krylon easy tac.Works great,not to sticky and we get it at Michaels.

Gary


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Heat tape is so much easier.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike, gotta respectfully disagree with you on that one.We absolutely hate heat tape and have not used it in 2 years,don't even have any in the shop.We use spray on pretty much everything.We have bought heat tape in the past that left marks after pressing/baking.With spray i think it helps the transfer sit nice and snug against the substrate.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

oneeyedjack said:


> Mike, gotta respectfully disagree with you on that one.We absolutely hate heat tape and have not used it in 2 years,don't even have any in the shop.We use spray on pretty much everything.We have bought heat tape in the past that left marks after pressing/baking.With spray i think it helps the transfer sit nice and snug against the substrate.


I don't mind you disagreeing, as long as it's with respect.  If I had an actual shop, I'd be inclined to try spray. However, working out of my in home office doesn't offer me that luxury. I have never had a problem with heat tape. I have used it for shirts, mugs, coasters, can coolers etc. I'm still on my first roll of tape, so maybe my next one from a different source will give me problems.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I like to always listen to the industry guys and gals. From what we have gathered they would use spray on fabrics and tape on hard smooth substrates.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

They should make a roll on. I could definitely see using this on fabrics.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We are now using paper that has the tack built into the paper. We no longer need the spray cans.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

skdave said:


> We are now using paper that has the tack built into the paper. We no longer need the spray cans.


Cool. Where do you get it from?


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

skdave said:


> We are now using paper that has the tack built into the paper. We no longer need the spray cans.


OK....next obvious question....what paper is that??


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Coastal Business Supplies


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

skdave said:


> Coastal Business Supplies


It looks like they only carry it in rolls, though.


----------

